# Samsung Galaxy Player 4.0 And 5.0



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen any modifications being done for the Samsung Galaxy Player 4.0 it 5.0?

I just found out this device was available and it looks to be a very sweet device. The only thing that could make it better would be a custom ROM. I've read a few threads on possible root paths, but I have not been able to confirm anything myself. My device should arrive soon so I can get to testing.

Samsung really needs to start doing a better job of advertising this device. I knew nothing about it until I started looking to purchase an iPod Touch. The sub par camera in the iPod led me to the Samsung Player. Finding a demo unit at best buy had me at first touch...


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

XDA-Developers has a sub-Forum setup for the Samsung Player:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1418


----------

